# (h) eldar,ork and a few sm (w)sb,gk.tau.cash



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

eldar- 
4 fire prism
10 guardians
10-dire avengers
5 wraith lords
5 rangers
3 warlocks 
swooping hawks 
12 fire dragons
1 death jester with shrieker cannon
4 dark reapers 
6 scorpions and an exarch

orks-
1 egular battle truck
2 customized with all guns and bits taken from otherraces
10 grotz and the whiper guy
6 deffkoptas
55 boys various weapons
2 war bosses with power clawz
20 lootas

space marines
15 marines
techmarine
chaplain with jet pack
14 metal scouts( they dont make these amnymore i want a good amount there collectotrs edition now)
blood angels captain
20 terminators various weapons
space wolves land speeder(no weapons on it but i got some u can add)
15 random marines jump packs sergeants hand flamer guys
canis wolfborg space wolves hq choice
grimnar wolf space wolves hq choice
4 dreadnoughts various weapons on all but have interchangable arms

email me at [email protected] for pics or fast response im in southern nh dont mind driving to far or if u wanna do mailing it u gotta send money first sorry thanks again and have a nice day


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry where is it you live?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Any pictures and such?


----------

